
Makers, Don't Let Yourself Be Forced Into the 'Manager Schedule' - zzaner
https://blog.nuclino.com/makers-don-t-let-yourself-be-forced-into-the-manager-schedule
======
rohtul
Basecamp offers an interesting take on this. Basically, treat your office like
you would a library, regardless if you are a maker or a manager. Too bad most
don't have the discipline for it.

I've recently been stuck in the purgatory between the two schedules, having to
manage a small team and do my own work at the same time. Totally ruined my
productivity. I wish it were as easy as finding the right productivity tool...

~~~
zzaner
I know what you mean. The Basecamp approach applies even if you don't have a
physical office - we work remotely most of the time, but have similar "library
rules" in place for Slack. Took some time to get people to follow them but
it's not impossible.

~~~
rohtul
I wish we could quit Slack altogether. It makes it too easy to people to
disrupt each other's work. Unless the office is on fire, send me a well-
formulated request instead of doing it one line at a time and flooding my
screen with popups.

~~~
db48x
Just turn off notifications.

------
thedovakhiin
+1 for writing things down instead of scheduling a meeting for every little
thing. At my previous company, every day started with a massive 30+ people
standup -_-

